# Check out this groundcast



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tony Bates has been casting for 7 months and Saturday will compete in his third tournament.

Yesterday he crushed this 740' groundcast in a light wind during a practice session.

Very good example of a well executed groundcast. Fundamentally sound and executed with power.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fiu8YCfJ4Og

Well done Tony

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it would be safe to say that Tommy is proud of you Tony! You have earned EVERY bit of it buddy!!!

Robert


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, nice job Tony!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's just awesome.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm disappointed ---

with that hat I was expecting a mighty *yeeee haw *at the end !! 



Good Job Tony.

Hope to see everyone in a few hours, or Saturday for those that don't make it to practice today.



Mark


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice....Videos keep getting better and better...thanks:fishing:


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

most excellent, but what are they doing to the field?
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Charlie,

Installing a BIG sewer line.

Tommy


----------



## magic mike (Sep 20, 2009)

cool


----------

